# Vincent wheels creatively used.



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

They arent just for T-jets, Tomys, and narrow Tyco 440s, if you use a little imagination! There are several other chassis they'll fit if you experiment a little.

4 'E' Depth chrom 'Stahl' style wheels meant for T-jets, mounted on .064 axles on 'sloppy front axle' AW XT chassis, used under a custom painted AW Jeep CJ. They look a LOT like Weld Rock Crusher wheels on trucks and 4x4s:









'Alufelge' 'E' rears, 'C' fronts meant for Tomy/Tyco and mounted on Aurora G Plus chassis with custom painted AFX Escort MKII. Just shorten the rear axles and open up the pass thrus for the front stub axles and use a solid 1-piece front axle:









Cromodoras in the E and C sizes meant for tomy/tyco mounted on a Lifelike M chassis with Boss mustang body. Its a direct fit just like a tyco, and Lifelikes are popular in Germany, Im surprised Vincent doesnt push this. And those 'stahl' wheels like on the Jeep are available in solid black, so the NASCAR bodies are just waiting to get those for a proper look.









Alpinas in Tomy/Tyco E and C sizes mounted on a tyco curvehugger. The front tires are from AW Tuff ones since they widened them. These have to stretch a bit, but they fit and they actually have the height to support the front of the chassis. This would work with an HP-7, HP-2 or widepan 440 also.


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

AWESOME!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Thinking outside the square! Always a good thing. I stretch the AW tires on my Tycos just like you have done. Works well!


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

I use Vincents on everything too. best rims out there IMO


----------



## gonegonzo (Jan 18, 2006)

How are they for running true as for racing ?

Gonzo


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

I like the way you think Grunger!!! Great experimentation!!! ... RM


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

:thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

I have always been a fan of the Vincent wheel. Very cool to see them in other applications.


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

Thanks guys! 

Gonzo, the Vinnies do run VERY true, but some of that falls back on how careful you are in mounting them. The only downfall is the non-independent front axles but at least the tires they have are fairly hard and lack grip so they dont scrub too bad in the turns.

KD, youre right, the rear tires for XTractions work best on these wide Vincents, just like they were made for them. But any tire thatd work on an AFX/Magnatraction/XTraction or HP-2/HP-7 size rear hub will pretty much work.


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

What is the best stockist for those rims?


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Vette units










For me the fatty rear size really sells the deal on the Willys. The fuchs (foox)
are pretty close to original equipment for the 917 and 510's, if ya shade the center out.

Easily the best custom rim to date...by a mile. If I had the dough I'd put them on all my t-jets and AFX where appropriate.


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)




----------



## shocker36 (Jul 5, 2008)

what tires are you guys using


----------



## gonegonzo (Jan 18, 2006)

Very nice

Gonzo


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

VJ-- Very nice work as usual, buddy!

Shocker--The fronts on the Mustang and Escort are the tires Vincent supplies in the ebay auctions, with the rears being XTraction rear tires. The Jeep has the wide rims all the way around with the XTraction rears on all 4 wheels. 

Montoya--What do you mean by 'best stockist'?


----------



## clausheupel (Jan 27, 2005)

*Vincent wheels creatively used...*

Man, why did I never think of using those rims on any other cars than T-Jets and Tycos?

Thanks for that great inspiration!!!

Now I finally know what to do with all those raced-to-death LifeLike T-chassis with their broken-off front wheel axle stubs:










Just snip off the remaining axle stub, drill holes through the chassis and insert a Tomy SG+ axle shortened to fit Vincent rims!

Et voilà: Instant optical tuning for my old racing Lotus Esprit:










Thanks again for sharing your ideas!

Greetings from Germany,

Claus


----------



## T-jetjim (Sep 12, 2005)

Those are good looking rims. I have some but I haven't even used them yet. I got mine form MEV if that is what Motoya meant by stockist? They are waiting to go on the project bodies.

VJ - Beautiful customs as always. I love that drag bug!
Claus - Glad to see you posting more. The lotus looks great.

Jim


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

shocker36 said:


> what tires are you guys using


I like PVT tires myself. on the cobra, I used Gel Claws


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

I have always though of these as T-Jet only wheels, so have not paid them any heed and so have no idea where to get them.


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

Montoya, they do make a LOT of wheels for T-jets, and thats all that MEV carries as of now. But Vincent does have a set specifically for Tomys and narrow Tycos although they'll work on LL M chassis with no mods to anything. 

Im talking with Thorsten right now about offering a few wider wheels to fit the front axles of tyco widepans and AFX, Magnatraction, and XTractions. The rear wheels are all 'E' width, and for T-jets he has a 'D' width thats just slightly shallower, which would be a perfect match for all tyco widepan and HP chassis. Just needs a smaller axle hole to work, and it would accept the standard tires for pretty much any front wheel--both the taller ones from wide tycos, as well as the low-pros from tyco narrows, or all tomys. 

I posted another thread with the website, but Ill put it here for you: 
http://vincent-wheels.de/

Its still a bit incomplete, Ive been pointing out to him whats missing yet. He does list on Ebay just about every weekend. His prices are very reasonable (although they get bid up a lot) and he ships FAST.


----------



## shocker36 (Jul 5, 2008)

Ive tried finding him on ebay whats he under or post a listing please.


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

Here's a link to an auction that I won:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280422914634&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT

But you'd be better off going direct thru the website, since he usually has combos, they always get bid up, and the auctions only last for 1-2 days.


----------



## shocker36 (Jul 5, 2008)

I didnt see tires on his site do they come with the rims when u order them?
Thanks


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

The tires are one of the things that arent showing up on the website, along with several of the wheels. He's got some work to do with it yet, but at least its up and running. I placed an order for some of what he does have and it seems to have gone right thru.


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

Claus, how did you manage to get that axle thru there straight and true? Its hard enough drilling on that nylatron type plastic as it is. But those Cromodoras are a nice choice on that Esprit.


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Yup...*

They pretty much spruce up any axle ya poke 'em onto. Mine are all tjets, but the possibilities are endless. nd


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

I use them where ever I can too, hey!

If my supply was unlimited (it almost is now, thanks to the web site) they will go on nearly everything!:thumbsup:


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

The first pic is using Vincent Lotus wheels.

The second is Vincent L. Stahl black wheels on an orange Hornet.

The 3rd is Vincent L. Stalhs delivering up some Mullet Beer.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Those Tractor Trailers will get expensive!!! But, they sure look good with those wheels :thumbsup::thumbsup: I likes that Sled color package...RM


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

Nice move with the Stahls on the semi!


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Note to self: Get some Vincent rims...*



grungerockjeepe said:


> Nice move with the Stahls on the semi!


Was thinking the same thing grunge! Need to make up one of those Mullet Beer Semis like that. Jerry that Semi looks Awesum with those rims on it...Kewl Beans!

Need to order some up after Christmas as my funds are low right now...dang it. Don't feel sorry for me cry because, I have everything else you guys don't have. :jest:

Bob...nice looking rims & cars everyone...zilla


----------



## shocker36 (Jul 5, 2008)

For reference which Vincent rim has the same width as the JL 500 with the wider "slick" tire on back?
Thanks


----------



## XracerHO (Feb 6, 2008)

*grunge:* You started something Great!! All the excellent vehicles displaying Vincent rims from Willy's, Hot Rod Lincoln's to Semi Tractors and every vehicle in between!! Learned how to save LL broken front axle stubs! Note to self: Get some Vincent rims for cars other than T-jets after Xmas. ..RL


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

shocker36 said:


> For reference which Vincent rim has the same width as the JL 500 with the wider "slick" tire on back?
> Thanks


If you are referring to the JL/AW Xtracs, the Vincent "E" size wheel is the size and is just about the perfect fit. If you are referring to Tjet(toughones) the "E" size wheels is about the same width BUT the diameter of the JL/AW wheels is much smaller than the Vincent.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

XracerHO said:


> *grunge:* You started something Great!! All the excellent vehicles displaying Vincent rims from Willy's, Hot Rod Lincoln's to Semi Tractors and every vehicle in between!! Learned how to save LL broken front axle stubs! Note to self: Get some Vincent rims for cars other than T-jets after Xmas. ..RL


Yup! Agreed!

Great thread topic Jeeper.


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

RRR fronts work great on the thin Vincents.... so save those tires when you swap them out!


----------

